# LCD Owners: Do you arm-mount your display?



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

I'm curious to see how many LCD owners arm-mount or wall-mount their LCD displays for use with their Mac(s). Does anyone here do it? Was it a simple or complex job? I'm looking into getting an LCD panel (20+, inches) in the new year (selling off the old CRT), and possibly having it on a flexible arm-mount, which would be mounted to the edge of my desk, if possible. Thoughts?


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

After paying way too much for even the cheapest LCD mounting arms, I discovered (from a suggestion here on ehMac) the excellent and very well-priced Observator LCD wall-mounting arm, from IKEA. 
Even at 20 dollars, the Observator is by far a superior product to the next cheapest mounts I could find, which are 50 dollars.

Lars, any reason in particular that you want to mount to your desk instead of the wall?


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

i would, but the last time i checked, the arms were too damn expensive.

edit: soymac posted at same time

the Ikea Observator doesn't look like an LCD arm to me:


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

> Lars, any reason in particular that you want to mount to your desk instead of the wall?


Just in case I'd like to be able to rotate it a bit. Also, my desk doesn't sit directly in front of a wall, so if I did wall-mount it, it'd be several feet away from my face, which I don't prefer, unless I had a substanitally larger LCD at a lower native resolution. 

Thanks for the IKEA product tip! I'll check that out.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

TroutMaskReplica said:


> i would, but the last time i checked, the arms were too damn expensive.
> edit: soymac posted at same time
> the Ikea Observator doesn't look like an LCD arm to me:


Hmmm. This picture is not the Observator mount I have.
Just to be sure I didn't screw up my Swedish, I checked the little manual that came with my mount from IKEA, and it is, indeed, called OBSERVATOR, and it's definitley an LCD wall-mount arm, not this thing pictured here.  
Is there maybe a general product line of mounts from IKEA called Observator?

Lars, with the mount installed flush to the wall, the front of my LCD sits exactly 12 inches out from the wall. The mount does allow rotation and swivel, but yeah, being too far from the wall would be a problem for you with ths mount.


----------



## kent (Oct 18, 2003)

I'd love to arm-mount my 23 ACD ... that IS the way to go. I'm a huge fan of arm-mounting, though I haven't ever tried.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

This is the previous thread on LCD arms just from last month:

http://www.ehmac.ca/showthread.php?t=45187

And here is the $19 LCD mount from Ikea (I've seen it in Burlington AND Etobicoke recently), it's VESA 100 and VESA 75 compatible for mounting.


----------



## lostchild (Jul 25, 2005)

Future Shop, Vanguard Desk mount LCD Arm for $65. Cheapest arm I found and using.

It's a tad stiff because it's new and the arm is a bit short but for $65 I'm happy. I have a 19" LG wide mounted to it and rotates and I push it out of my way if I need the space.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

does the ikea observator come with all of the hardware required to mount a current gen imac?


----------



## lostchild (Jul 25, 2005)

should be the other way around, monitors come with mounting screws


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

The Observator came with mounting screws.


----------



## zarquon (May 24, 2005)

I actually just grabbed one of the OBSERVATÖR LCD brackets ( I am looking to see if it will work for an upcoming project)
Yes it comes with the bolts to mount the display, it does not come with the screws to mount to the wall. (As different wall materials have different requirements). It also comes with the standard Allen key and wrench. The wrench that I got however is absolutely useless, and won't work for any of the bolts. ( I usually use my own tools anyway, but it's worth noting for those who might not have a wrench set)
Looks like a nice little mount, but it will only rotate the screen ±85º or so. This means that if you are like me and like to rotate your screen 90º and put it into portrait mode for long documents or photo editing, this mount will not work.
The only other things I dislike is that it's not black (I have a can of spray paint here somewhere..) and that it isn't long enough to mount to the side of my desk (steel uprights to shelf over head) and hold up a wide screen display.

Still, for $20 - great little deal.

Z.


----------

